# DIY My first Wrist Sling



## wildfireshooter (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh yea, my nap apache rest isnt on yet, just got it off ebay and havent had a chance to go to my bow guy


----------



## Garlar4 (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks great I learned from the same guy myself. Also if you decide to make more the local army navy stores have the para cord a lot cheaper


----------



## Mike W. (Mar 12, 2005)

Nicely done! I'd like to give it a shot but didn't know where to find the paracord other than ordering off the internet. Michael's usually has a good discount coupon, too.


----------



## wildfireshooter (Jan 17, 2014)

ok cool, ill have to check out army navy, thanks! Yea michaels i paid like $3 for 16 ft roll. I figured if it turned out decent, ill make a bunch more and sell them to my buddies ahhaha....I was frustrated at first i couldnt seem to get it tight, but, i found out after a few knots it tightens up better. Im really excited to try crazy colors with camo patterns. I found 100 ft spools on ebay for like 15-20 bucks. Next thing you know, my whole house will be paracord camo patterns hhaha


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

I think it turned out great. You did a great job on it.


----------



## RedbeardHD90 (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks nice. I followed that same you tube video myself. Today Im going to attempt a binocular strap. Alos check ebay for drt cheap prices too.


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

Hobby lobby...amazon as well. Colors on amazon are endless. Two bracelets i did. Have done multiple slings. Fun projects on a cold winter night.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## playswithstix (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice job OP, here is the one I made the other night. The cord I used on the grip was gutted so its not as thick, and I only have side plates underneath...feels so comfortable. Just thought I would share.


----------



## pegleg1az (Nov 28, 2013)

What is a good price to pay for Paracord? 
Tractor supply has 100 ft for 7.00 ea. for 550 paracord.5/32 X100. 
I did buy a black and red one to work with..

On sale till Feb sometime.


----------



## naptime (Jan 8, 2014)

sodaksooner said:


> Hobby lobby...amazon as well. Colors on amazon are endless. Two bracelets i did. Have done multiple slings. Fun projects on a cold winter night.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


i have never messed with paracord before, but watching the videos on youtube seems doable.

by bow currently has a paracord sling, but it's very tiny. almost like it's just a 3 cord braid. i want something bigger. that top sling, the purple/white/black one, is EXACTLY what I have been looking for.

do you know what that knot type is called? was there a video for that one?

those look great!


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

Called a ladder rack knot. Really easy. Never thought of using in a sling. Thanks for the props.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## Jackal11 (Nov 27, 2009)

sodaksooner said:


> Hobby lobby...amazon as well. Colors on amazon are endless. Two bracelets i did. Have done multiple slings. Fun projects on a cold winter night.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


What braid is that top one?


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

See above, ladder rack...bottom is a cobra braid. Ladder rack will get approx 15 feet of paracord versus 7 or so in a cobra. I have tried multicolor ladder racks but they don't look that good to me. One color works best. As a survival bracelet a much better option.


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

pegleg1az said:


> What is a good price to pay for Paracord?
> Tractor supply has 100 ft for 7.00 ea. for 550 paracord.5/32 X100.
> I did buy a black and red one to work with..
> 
> On sale till Feb sometime.


That's a good price. I have never paid more the 9.00 for 100 feet, even really funky colors.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## pegleg1az (Nov 28, 2013)

Is there a web site / PDF file that has most all the braids to make up? I been saving all I can in different links and videos on some different idea's and jigs to make to up things.
I would like to make up a halter and reins for our horses also....


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

You tube, just search paracord knots. I don't know of any particular site but I have seen some. Search engine is your friend...lol.


----------



## tank69kma (May 1, 2013)

Great work to all of those who posted in this thread! I really like the grip paracord, is there an instructional on that? The "ladder rack" pattern is sweet, I just bought a Survival Straps" bracelet with two colors when they had a big Xmas sale. I'm off to youtube....and a craft store! Keep up the awesome work and pics!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

here is a ladder rack tutorial. It's the shortest and most concise video I ran across


----------



## sodaksooner (Jan 26, 2011)

That's the one I used....good stuff

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Xparent BlueTapatalk 2


----------



## pegleg1az (Nov 28, 2013)

:thumbs_up: thanks bow bender



b0w_bender said:


> here is a ladder rack tutorial. It's the shortest and most concise video I ran across


----------



## wildfireshooter (Jan 17, 2014)

thanks sodasooner and the braclets are awesome. Playswithsticks the bow looks awesome, My next project is a bow grip as well! Ill post pics of it when i get it done, im hoping to do it tomorrow night actually. I appreciate everyones compliments, feedback and help on here as this is my first hunting forum site and just posted a pic and its awesome how friendly everyone has been!


----------



## wildfireshooter (Jan 17, 2014)

Also, I found a better place local here for paracord! It has more color choices and it was 1.99 for 16 ft so if anyone just wants to try it out before buying the 100 ft roll of it, a.c. moore had about 15-20 colors in 550.


----------



## Joebert (Jan 20, 2013)

Man I dig the bow wrap a lot it looks sweet!! Anyone have any insight into how that was made ? Great work everyone ! This is something I have always wanted to try out myself.. I see a trip to the army and navy store in my very near future !!


----------



## wildfireshooter (Jan 17, 2014)

Joebert, i have another thread of my bow grip that a few people posted on where to find videos of it.


----------



## nickhrp (Jan 29, 2013)

Anybody have a link on how to make the grip


----------



## wildfireshooter (Jan 17, 2014)

Search bowhunter4e on youtube he has a 3 part how to


----------



## jdbarton22 (Feb 5, 2014)

I want to try this


----------



## yzingerr (Jan 12, 2014)

nickhrp said:


> Anybody have a link on how to make the grip


https://www.youtube.com/user/bowhunter4e/videos This will get you in the right area.





I love this thread, Im all about paracord...it has limitless uses!


----------



## formernuke (Aug 27, 2015)

yzingerr said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/bowhunter4e/videos This will get you in the right area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the link


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Guys these are all great looking. If putting them on a hunting bow they will hold odor. When we sweat the bacteria will grow in the slings and stink. Something to consider before putting them on hunting bows.


----------



## mottoman112 (Apr 28, 2016)

They all look great!


----------



## Time2Panic (Dec 29, 2015)

Nice I want to try one soon


----------



## Memmax (Jun 26, 2016)

thirdhandman said:


> Guys these are all great looking. If putting them on a hunting bow they will hold odor. When we sweat the bacteria will grow in the slings and stink. Something to consider before putting them on hunting bows.


Easy fix for that. Ozone and or sent control spray.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skc91 (Jan 3, 2020)

Nice work! Looks great


----------



## arrows slinger (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## *4shooters (Jan 6, 2020)

Awesome job looks great!


----------



## Gottamopar (Oct 1, 2018)

Nice!!!!


----------



## swampkooter (Sep 27, 2016)

Personally never had a problem with odor. Been using them on hinting bows for years


----------



## swampkooter (Sep 27, 2016)

My bad .Hunting bows. Got fat fingers lol.


----------

